# MERM and Practice Problems



## mizzoueng (May 28, 2010)

So I am going to buy my MERM and the NCEES practice problems, does anyone see any reason to buy the 11th edition over the 12th?

All the guys here at work have 12th, but with the NCEES book I am looking at a cool 250 for both. I could shave about 70 off by going with the 11th, but I cannot find a simple list of what changed between 11 and 12


----------



## Dexman PE (May 28, 2010)

Why don't you save even more money and borrow one of your co-workers' 12th editions...

The 12th edition would have incorporated all of the errata from the 11th as well as any other updated equations/rules/procedures.


----------



## MechGuy (May 28, 2010)

I couldn't tell you -- I used the 12th. But I would guess there isn't much difference. I agree with Dexman, why don't you try to borrow a 12th ed from your coworkers? It's probably already tabbed and ready to go!


----------



## oluade PE (May 30, 2010)

MechGuy said:


> I couldn't tell you -- I used the 12th. But I would guess there isn't much difference. I agree with Dexman, why don't you try to borrow a 12th ed from your coworkers? It's probably already tabbed and ready to go!


You can wait few weeks if youn can when the result is out. Many MEMR will be out for sale by people that pass. Stay connected.


----------



## WandaKing (Jun 4, 2010)

oluade said:


> MechGuy said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't tell you -- I used the 12th. But I would guess there isn't much difference. I agree with Dexman, why don't you try to borrow a 12th ed from your coworkers? It's probably already tabbed and ready to go!
> ...


good idea


----------



## ChemORME (Jun 5, 2010)

WandaKing said:


> oluade said:
> 
> 
> > MechGuy said:
> ...



I can tell you that I used the 11th - my friend had the 11th he was borrowing from a co-worker, so i wanted to use the same edition. It certainly seemed to work OK for me (although I'll know more once I get that results letter!) A bit thin on the HVAC - so you'd def. need some other resources for that AND/OR Machine Design (extra beam diagrams/etc)...T&amp;F it seemed a bit stronger in overall (I'd imagine similar for the 12th ed)


----------

